# [SOLVED] can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

I have two computers side by side 192.168.1.7 and 192.168.1.8 both running xp pro sp3. On 8 I can RDC to the 7, but on 7 I cannot RDC to 8. I can see port 3389 listening on both using netstat -a. But 7 just can't RDC connect to 8. 7 cannot ping 8 either. Life is sad :sigh:

I have the firewall turned off on 8, I had tried allowing RDC 3389 earlier with the firewall but that didn't work either.

I don't have any extra firewalls running.

Life will be like perfect, if I can just RDC to 8. :wave:

Both are on the same wired belkin wireless router, 4' from itl.

I tried taking the no ping no rdc computer to work and it didn't work there either.

Willing to try anything! Thanks, Bradshaw


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Right click *My Computer/Properties/Remote* make sure there is a check box in A*llow Users to Connect Remotely* *to This Computer*. Click *Select Remote Users.* Select your user name on the other computer. 
*Tips:* Make sure both computers have user name and passwords to log in. If you login without a password this won't work. Also make sure all computers have a unique Network name (ex) *HOME *not just Workgroup.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Thank you for your quick response. I can still see the computer saying it is listening on 3389 in netstat -a.

I did change to a user blupton with password and set the RDC options and credentials.

I did confirm that both computers have unique nice simple names "L13" and "BBL8".

RDC reports that the server is off, or not available or not on the network. They are right next to each other in front of me.

If I telnet 192.168.1.7 3389 it does not connect. But if I telnet 192.168.1.8 3389 from the other computer it DOES connect, (and RDC works in that direction too)

For what its worth, it doesn't answer pings either (pings or RDC fail in the one direction)

Thanks for your help! Bradshaw


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Go to Start/Run and type *services.msc* and press enter. Make sure the RDC Service startup type is Automatic and that the Service is Started. go to the Windows Firewall Service and Disable it. Restart both computers. Can you share files on the computers and access it by going to Start/Run and type *\\[computername]* Then you won't need to run RDC.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Hmmm, I don't seem to have RDC services in my services.

I tried but the \\192.168.1.7 didn't connect. From the other side the \\192.168.1.8 DID connect just fine.

I really do need RDC. My final goal in this endeavor is to be able to RDC to the computer that is rich with Visual C++ and the Adobe CS3 (old but cool) suite. I don't have the license ids any more, so I can't just transport them to another happy machine.

When I run Ubuntu on the 192.168.1.7 machine every Linux service in and out works swell, so there doesn't seem to be any hardware issue.

tnx, Bradshaw


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Check on Terminal Services, is it started?


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Terminal services is automatic and started.

But I don't have any RDC process visible or started.

I can see the PC listing listening on 3389, but not hearing anything from the other pc.

I wonder if I am missing an RDC service, and if there is anyway to restore it if it is realy missing.

This is all so weird that only one pc is showing this problem.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Check on the other computer that is working see if it has a RDC service running. I don't remember if its a separate service now or if its bundles with terminal services.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

In services you should have *Remote Access Auto Connection Manager, Remote Access Connection Manager, Remote Desktop Help Session Manager, RPC, and RPC locater*. These should all be set to Manual. 
If you can't access the computer by the network name* \\192.168.1.7*, then you will not be able to access it from RDC. There is some other issue with a third party firewall or something else.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

A little documentation on the problem. I have both pc's happy and sick sitting before me, should anyone have more ideas.

*First, here is the SICK pc showing it is listening on 3389,* But nothing is coming in from the network ( but firefox and all work perfectly)










Here is a clip of the services from the healthy pc










And here are the services from the SICK pc:









*
Finally, for now, the firewall is off. 

Thanks for any suggestions! any at all**. 

I am baffled. *:4-dontkno


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

The "sick" computer doesn't have the correct IP address. You said it was 192.168.1.7, it actually has an IP of 10.10.4.19.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

*I am am very sorry,* I have gone to work and am on the 10.10 subnet rather than the 192.168 subnet. I am really good with IP's and always make sure that the sick computer can ping and rdc and telnet out to the happy computer before reversing the process. The sick computer will not accept a ping, a telnet or an RDC. (I ONLY care about RDC, though they are likely intimately related.

A friend on the phone just suggested to check the terminal services service. Both appear to be running. Here are the two screen shots:










* The SICK pc just won't accept any incoming connections. Terribly Baffling*!


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Here are the two netstats for the HAPPY and SICK computers. It really looks like the SICK should just work. The SICK can ping, telnet and RDC to the HAPPY, just not the other way around.

SICK:










Happy:


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

What other security programs do you have installed? You might want to try booting that one computer in safe mode with networking, then see if you can ping the non functioning computer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Hi blupton,

Can you please post an *ipconfig /all *of both computers? Let's compare them.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

I am at work and the PC's are at 10.10.4.19 (sick) and 109 (happy)

GOOD NEWS, I can now ping sick to happy, AND happy to sick.

I cannot get RDC or TELNET to run on the sick pc.

I tried to start RDC and TELNET on sick and I get messages similar to:










Here is the sick (in safe mode) IPCONFIG /ALL




Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : l13

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : l1id.local



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-28-1A-16



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : l1id.local

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-37-D0-01-B6

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.19

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::21e:37ff:fed0:1b6%5

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.106

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.23

10.10.1.24

10.100.3.127

fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1

fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 14, 2011 8:02:19 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 15, 2011 8:02:19 AM



Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


Here is the happy (normal xp pro boot) IPCONFIG /ALL



Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : lbradshaw

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : l1id.local

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : l1id.local

l1id.local



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1510 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-73-42-B3

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.89

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.2

12.127.16.67

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 14, 2011 8:18:34 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 14, 2011 9:18:34 AM



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : l1id.local

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-CB-28-05

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.109

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.106

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.1.23

10.10.1.24

10.100.3.127

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 13, 2011 9:17:32 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 14, 2011 9:17:32 PM



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Loopback Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-4C-4F-4F-50

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.25.129

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Thanks for the output provided and they matched with the Subnets.

Please verify that Netbios is enabled on both computers.

Sick PC's ipconfig /all:


> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.19
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.106
> ...


Happy PC ipconfig /all:


> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.109
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.4.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.106
> ...


As far as the Remote Access Connection Manager, check the Dependencies Tab, *Telephony Service* needs to be Started.

Also, in Event Viewer, please post any Event ID's related to this issue.
*To open Event Viewer*, click Start, click Control Panel, click Performance and Maintenance, click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Event Viewer.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

NORMAL MODE:

firewall off and netbios is on on both computers. 
RDC works from sick to happy, but happy to sick RDC fails.
Ping works sick to happy, but happy to sick ping fails.

SAFE MODE:

firewall is off and netbios is on on both computers. 
RDC works from sick to happy, but happy to sick RDC still fails.
Ping sick to happy, *HAPPY TO SICK PING NOW WORKS.*

Thanks for progress. If we can get RDC to work in safe mode I could live with that.

_*TERMINAL SERVICES is started.. Then tried services.msc in safe mode and it says TELEPHONY service can't be turned on in SAFE mode. *_


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Seems to be a Firewall is blocking if you can't ping in the Normal Mode and it plays nicely in Safe Mode or a Malware issue.


> NORMAL MODE:
> 
> firewall off and netbios is on on both computers.
> RDC works from sick to happy, but happy to sick RDC fails.
> ...


Run Revo Uninstaller from the Sick PC and uninstall any Anti-Virus or Security Software for now.

Also, it won't hurt to run Free Malwarebytes from the sick computer. There's no need to post the results just remove all infections found.

Let's also run the System File Checker. Click on Start go to the Run box and type in:
*sfc /scannow* press enter

We'll try to get the RDC to work in Normal Mode which is the proper way.


> If we can get RDC to work in safe mode I could live with that.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

I am an optimistic person... Even now.... The Think-pad is now looping on its own into blue screen of death for 20 seconds, then rebooting. It does the same in Safe Mode with Networking. BUT Plain Old Safe Mode gives me the opportunity to do a system restore, I have a bunch of choices but will wait for advice, including restoring to just before each step of the process you have kindly given me (_AND, I have both multiple Ghost and Clonezilla bare metal images hidden back home..._)

The results were:

(1) used Revo uninstaller ant removed Client Security, Symantec Antivirus, using Revo Uninstaller. Revo would NOT let me uninstall Symantec Live Update (I feel a problem may be sitting here).

(2) ran FreeMalWareBytes identified a very simple Visual C++ grep type tool I wrote as a virus, and I removed it (but I really don't think it is bad, but will put it back when all else is settled)

(3) ran SFC /scannnow ran for about 12 minutes, then SFC terminated with no completion message.

(4) I rebooted into the ever looping Blue Death and only panicked momentarily, before coming back here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Thanks for the update blupton and following all the recommedations given to you so far.

Let's use the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product completely.

Install MSE for protection.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

I have system restored my xp pro system on the think-pad back a week and everything is back to _*my *_version of normal..

Before I start the set of instructions again, in their entirety, I think I should:

(1) remove the Norton stuff using the 2003-2012 choice (wow removing 2012 stuff!!)

(2) get help deciding which stuff to remove with Revo Uninstall

Is this a reasonable approach? Then I will take the other listed steps.

Here are the ton of "stuff" that I need to weed out. Any obvious stuff to remove?

Thanks, Bradshaw ( I really care about the adobe, articulate, office 2007 and visual c++ tools and little else, and of course their license keys are long misplaced with hundreds of my left socks...) 



















Lots of stuff, to deal with, thank you for all your patience with my slow learning curve!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

My recommendation go for the No. 1 - remove Norton using the Removal Tool, you are on correct on the version.

Then see if both computers will play nice this time. 
Start with the ping test no need to post the results. A Pass or Fail is good enough.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

I am stuck. The computer was booted 34 minutes ago and the activity light is still blinking away 90% busy. I a getting lots of black command windows popping up very briefly. I ran camtasia and captured one. They are appearing 10-15 times per minute. The system activity light used to quiet down at the 4.5 minute point. Give or take. I saw a lot of c:\windows\installer\??????.tmp at the beginning. I have seen this LUReg.exe many many times:

I also tried tried double clicking on the Norton_Removal_Tool and it wouldn't come up like it did yesterday. It shows an initial install progress bar, then completes, but never appears launched on screen or in the task bar.

I would prefer to system restore rather than a ghost or clonezilla rescue. But all options are open. TNX! Really appreciate all the assistance. I believe this will all resolve soon....


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Remember what were done before this all happened?

Are you not able to boot at all in Normal Mode?

Pls. restart your computer, Tap F8 and select *Last Known Good Configuration*. Are you able to go back to Normal Mode?

If you can't restart your computer again, Tap F8 and select *Safe Mode*, see if you are able boot in Safe Mode. If Yes, restart your computer again and see if now you're able to boot in Normal Mode.

Still can't access Normal boot, do you have your XP CD? You may try a Repair Install by following this guide.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Thanks, I am remembering!
I have system restored and then removed Symantec Antivirus with Add/Remove from the control panel.
I then used the special Norton remove tool to remove all other Norton/Symantec software.

I shut off the firewall (I am home on my home network) and I still cannot ping or RDC from the happy notebook to my sick thinkpad.

Would you please look at post #22 and guide me into what to remove that may be causing me problems?

Lets get me pinging and RDC'ing to this sick thinkpad then I will do the MSE and other recommended SW tool installs.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Hi blupton,

I am back and thanks for waiting.

You have tons of programs installed. The only thing that I would remove which you have done already is removing all your Anti-Virus and Security software and *Bonjour*, that might cause an issue.

From Post#16, is this still happening? Can you try to replicate again please?


> GOOD NEWS, I can now ping sick to happy, AND happy to sick.


Also, I do not recommend Ccleaner, some do but I've had bad experience using it.

Please remove Bonjour, that might cause an issue.

Also, pls. provide me some snapshots of the Device Manager of the problematic PC, expand Network Adapters, that's the only part that I'd like to see.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## blupton (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

*2xg!!!! it is truly a miracle. 

My problem is fully resolved, I can ping and rdc as I originally wished.*

The Thinkpad with the missing install disks and licenses (all legal, but buried somewhere here) is now accessible by RDC from everywhere. I plan to use it physically for a while via putty & ssh with tunneling, then later via the same route but as a VM. I have purchased a second xp pro license from amazon.com.

So thank you for your patience and expert help! I really appreciate it and didn't know if it was possible to fix me.

Bradshaw, k1te, blupton!

To document my final actions. I went into control panel, add-remove programs, and removed the following, then rebooted and the symptoms were gone.

bonjour
ccleaner
bitvise tunneller
bitvise winsshd
blackberry
borderdemo
dna
emc vpn
nope -> eroom 7 (emc)
mobileme control panel
openssh for windows
winscp
yahoo browser
yahoo toolbar

I went for bonjour as you suggested, then anything else networky that I knew I didn't care about anymore. I have a rich set of tools on this notebook and am fully able to access them securely across the net. *My humble thanks!*

I will read back, install the mse tools, and would you suggest purchasing the malwarebytes software or just do that when I hit the next impasse?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't ping, can't connect to Remote Desktop on xp pro sp3*

Excellent news to hear that from you. I am very grateful about the resolution of your issue.

This Thread will benefit a few others that have similar issue as yours for sure.

Please install Free MSE (Anti-Malware and Anti-Virus Software). Free Malwarebytes would do or Super Anti Spyware.

I will mark this Thread Solved blupton or Bradshaw. :grin:

You are most Welcome.


----------

